# Grizzly G0656 8" JOINTER 3HP W/ MOBILE BASE



## FrankA

Good luck with the new toy, Someday I hope a larger jointer is in my future. 
Let us know what you think after you use it for a while.


----------



## GaryK

Let us know how it actually works.


----------



## USCJeff

I'd be curious to see your thoughts after it has had a good trial in your shop. I'm in the market and think I'll hold out for an 8" versus the 6" I'd been saving for. I've given consideration to a few similar machines. The Grizzly, Shop Fox, and Steel City seem to be what I'll go for. They have been a decent comprimize between performance and value in my limited experience. I've only used the Shop Fox, however. Happy with my Grizzly Table Saw and a Steel City mortiser I've played with elsewhere.

Yeah, lift gate service is worth it to me. I paid a little more than that to get my Grizzly 1023 TS from the curb to the front of the garage/shop. Using three guys to lift it another 10', I learned that the 30' driveway carry would have been not so fun.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice writeup Dave. Interesting to find out what you think about it after some use. I've had pretty good luck with Grizzly.


----------



## DaveHerron

Jeff,

That's why I picked it up at the dock. I figured I could slide it out of the pickup bed onto the shop floor more easily than attempt to carry it 100 feet.

I would have had the same problem with a local tool vendor. They charge $200 + for setup and delivery.

Note: Grizzly and Shop Fox will be built by the same China manufacturer. Just a few feature variations. Same guy owns both labels. Grizzly brand is only marketed direct. Shop Fox is the retail distribution brand.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. when i start looking into bench power tools when i get older I'll diffidently give this one a look.


----------



## cowboy

Hi congrats on your new jointer,I've had one for over a year now and can not for the life of me understand how anyone else is able to even sell one.The Grizzly is wonderfully accurate,good features,the built in casters are great,the Grizzly jointer tests out with everyone who rates it as the #1 in quality and it's about 1/2 the price and the only one with as large of a motor until you get up into the Oliver,scmi group.
I hope it works as well for you as mine has.I find Grizzly jointers,and dust collectors very fine tools and the best rice it's really a no brainer.
Man though they are heavy aren't they?
Great luck on your future projects

Cowboy


----------



## Huckleberry

In our shop we recently got the 10" extreme jointer with the spiral cutter head. These are very sturdy machines and they stand up to all types of abuse in the shop. We also have the 20" extreme duty planer and I have to say that these are the quietest machines that I have ever heard. Great write up and I don't think that you will be disappointed.


----------



## Davedust

I recently got one as well and love it! It was missing the small key that goes on the infeed table adjustment shaft, as well as the screw to hold on that handle they sent me one no problem (it took a week). After getting it all together and using it a few time it cuts great.


----------



## DaytonB

I've had mine for a couple years now and am very pleased, looks like yours has a slightly taller fence (which I would like) and the fence adjustments are a little different but essentially the same machine. I'm very pleased and could not have asked for a better machine for the money. I do plan buy the spiral head in the near future, its just so much easier to replace a couple cutters when you nick them.


----------



## skozub

I love the grizzly 8" with spiral cutterheads. I'm impressed with their products too. Nice buy. Good luck!


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been considering upgrading to an 8" machine.


----------



## DaveHerron

I've had the jointer for over a year now and it's had some use. Still a great jointer for the money. I have no reservation about recommending it to a friend.


----------



## a1Jim

Congrats on your new jointer I'm sure it will serve you well. I've had a 12" Grizzly spiral head jointer and 20 spiral head planner for close to 2 years there great machines . They run smoothly and quietly.
Thanks for the review,


----------

